# Im confused



## babujbf (Dec 23, 2008)

I am new to freebsd, I downloaded all images and burnt them. But I am still confused on how to install, the installation guide only gets to the part where you select the method. I selected the CD/DVD method and then it "says unable to transfer base distribution do you wish to retry yes/no", then again with docs, and I figured I probably have to insert the docs disk here... but it doesn't let me eject so I reboot and then after getting to step one it lets me eject so I put the docs disc see if it works in that part... no go.

What can I do?


----------



## hedwards (Dec 23, 2008)

I think the first question is, which cdrom did you download? There are five (six if you include the DVD) from which to choose on most releases. The one you'd want to be starting with would be disc 1. Which is the install disc.

If you mistakenly downloaded either the mini-install or the fixit disc then you're not going to have the appropriate files on the disc.

That's not really a huge deal it just means that you're stuck with either an ftp install, installing from a partition or downloading the full install disc.


----------



## babujbf (Dec 23, 2008)

ok I downloaded all discs here ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/7.0/ none of them are a dvd. I started with disc 1.


----------



## babujbf (Dec 23, 2008)

which is boot only so I thought I would have to change discs during installation but it doesn't even let me eject.


----------



## babujbf (Dec 23, 2008)

hedwards?


----------



## Djn (Dec 23, 2008)

The easiest is probably to burn out the disc called "disc1" - that's both bootable and contains all you need. If you boot from that you won't have to swap CDs. 

That's likely to be why you can't eject the CD to swap in another one at that point, too: There's never really a need, since it would always be simpler to just boot from the CD with the base system in the first place.


----------



## babujbf (Dec 23, 2008)

what are the other discs for? and the checksum files?


----------



## Speedy (Dec 23, 2008)

I've never tried CD install myself, if you do have internet connection boot off from first CD and do network install. You really need only the bootonly ISO image for netinstall, a ~34 MB download. 
What are checksum files? Erm ... for verifying checksum.


----------



## babujbf (Dec 23, 2008)

I installed it full with the cd swap thing finally heheheheh.... And I rebooted but I still have no gui, I get the same install menu and then login and nothing.


----------



## Speedy (Dec 23, 2008)

babujbf said:
			
		

> I installed it full with the cd swap thing finally heheheheh.... And I rebooted but I still have no gui, I get the same install menu and then login and nothing.


Install menu? Did you remove the CD from drive?
To get a GUI you need to configure and run X. There is a number of ways to run X automatically at startup or login. Usually this involves using XDM (X display manager), but you can load your favorite WM/Desktop Environment also from CLI (startx), put it in ~/.xinitrc.


----------



## babujbf (Dec 23, 2008)

is there a guide to this make gui run at startup? I thought freebsd was kde can it be gnome?


----------



## Speedy (Dec 23, 2008)

babujbf said:
			
		

> is there a guide to this make gui run at startup? I thought freebsd was kde can it be gnome?


Sure, please see The Handbook.
And no, FreeBSD is not KDE. FreeBSD is an Operating Sytem, KDE is a Desktop Environment. You can use any Window Manager / Desktop Environment you like. You can run none - if you use FBSD as a server.


----------



## ale (Dec 23, 2008)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11.html


----------



## babujbf (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes but I thought you could only use KDE in FreeBsd. But cool I hate KDE.


----------



## Speedy (Dec 23, 2008)

We have _choice_ in FOSS world. 
Heck, even in Ubuntu one can remove Gnome and install some other WM.


----------



## babujbf (Dec 23, 2008)

lol Im stuck confguring xorg I cannot find the vertical and horizontal syncronization rate of my monitor anywhere...


----------



## babujbf (Dec 24, 2008)

damn Im also stuck in the true type fonts thing...

cd /usr/ports/x11-fonts/urwfonts
make install clean

then it says:

=>Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this.
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again

*** Error code 1


----------



## ale (Dec 24, 2008)

You can try fetching it manually from one of the following URLs.
ftp://ftp.gimp.org/pub/gimp/fonts/urw-fonts.tar.gz
ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/urw-fonts.tar.gz


----------



## babujbf (Dec 24, 2008)

thats what it said...=>Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.gimp.org/pub/gimp/fonts/.
Fetch: ftp://ftp.gimp.org/pub/gimp/fonts/urw-fonts.tar.gz" No address record

it did the same with the other url


----------



## ale (Dec 24, 2008)

Please, report the command you have typed in.

What is the output of the following command? 
	
	



```
cat /etc/resolv.conf
```


----------



## babujbf (Dec 24, 2008)

the output of that command is :

search     lan
nameserver 10.0.0.138

for the fonts I typed in:

cd /usr/ports/x11-fonts/urwfonts
make install clean


----------



## ale (Dec 24, 2008)

babujbf said:
			
		

> 10.0.0.138


Is this the IP address of your nameserver?
How are you connected to internet?


----------



## babujbf (Dec 24, 2008)

yeap i think its name server... Im wired directly to the modem


----------



## ale (Dec 24, 2008)

And are you posting from the same box?
Can you try making a backup of your resolv.conf and adding the ns of OpenDNS? As root:

```
mv /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf.old
echo 'nameserver 208.67.222.222' > /etc/resolv.conf
echo 'nameserver 208.67.220.220' >> /etc/resolv.conf
```


----------



## babujbf (Dec 25, 2008)

ale you are a nice guy thanks for your help but I give up on freebsd lol there is no reason for the truetype fonts not to install, the goddamn tar file is in the directory that the Handbook says it is also in the ftp directories you pointed out... It nothing but bad luck man, I hope I have better luck with other distros so I get saved from ubuntu or windows.


----------

